# Tivo Mini IR Receiver Location



## lchisvin (Nov 23, 2007)

I need to extend the IR capability of my Tivo Mini. I have an IR extender, but can't seem to find where the IR sensor is on the Tivo Mini. I've tried the flashlight approach, but can't see the round sensor anywhere.

Is it somewhere else on the unit?


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

lchisvin said:


> I need to extend the IR capability of my Tivo Mini. I have an IR extender, but can't seem to find where the IR sensor is on the Tivo Mini. I've tried the flashlight approach, but can't see the round sensor anywhere.
> 
> Is it somewhere else on the unit?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9561390#post9561390

Shine flashlight from top and it is just to the left of the T in Tivo


----------

